# Overclock? AMD Athlon II X4 645



## nelsonn69 (Oct 16, 2014)

:smile:Hiya peeps, Im new to the world of computing, jus wondering if its safe to Overclock my Computer? ... and if so, how do I start? ... hope someone can help  thanks Lee

[CPU]
AMD Athlon II X4 645
Cores 4
Threads 4
Name AMD Athlon II X4 645
Code Name Propus
Package Socket AM3 (938)
Technology 45nm
Specification AMD Athlon II X4 645 Processor
Family F
Extended Family 10
Model 5
Extended Model 5
Stepping 3
Revision BL-C3
Instructions MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64, NX, VMX
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Not supported
Fan Speed 1603 RPM
Bus Speed 199.5 MHz
Rated Bus Speed 1994.9 MHz
Stock Core Speed 3100 MHz
Stock Bus Speed 200 MHz
Average Temperature 26 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 4 x 64 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 4 x 64 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 4 x 512 KBytes
Cores

[MOTHERBOARD]
Manufacturer Acer
Model Aspire X3450 (CPU 1)
Chipset Vendor AMD
Chipset Model 880G
Chipset Revision 00
Southbridge Vendor AMD
Southbridge Model SB850
Southbridge Revision 40
System Temperature 54 °C

BIOS
Brand American Megatrends Inc.
Version P01-A2
Date 29/10/2011
Voltage
CPU CORE 1.392 V
MEMORY CONTROLLER 2.736 V
+3.3V 2.940 V
+5V 4.798 V
+12V 8.832 V
-12V (8.832) V
-5V (11.952) V
+5V HIGH THRESHOLD 2.782 V
CMOS BATTERY 1.560 V
PCI Data
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage Available
Data lanes x16
Slot Designation PCIE1
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 0
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage In Use
Data lanes x1
Slot Designation PCIE2
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 1


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Short answer: No, it is not safe to overclock your computer.

Your computer was manufactured by Acer. OEM computers such as this are lacking in just about everything that is needed for safe and effective overclocking. Manufacturers are well aware of this and generally omit the BIOS settings necessary for overclocking. This saves you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims.

Overclocking is best reserved for home built systems where you control the quality and specifications of the components used.


----------



## nelsonn69 (Oct 16, 2014)

LMiller7 Sir...your a star!!! thanks for tha info my friend!!


----------

